# Venezuela News



## Bleipriester

*All the News you´d probably miss.*


----------



## Bleipriester

*03.14.2019:*
A Guaido terrorist group was dismantled. "Coocon 2.0" was up to murder and spread terror.


*04.14.2019:*
Venezuela has the highest per capita consumption in all of Latin America. Caracas has become the cheapest (in terms of prices) capital in the world.

Venezuela: Der Chavismus kann nicht rückgängig gemacht werden

*04.10.2019:*
Guaido misses IMF support in a vote.

Revés para EE.UU.: Directiva del FMI no reconoce a Juan Guaidó

*04.17.0219:*
The Lima Group voted against military intervention in Venezuela.

US-backed Lima Group rejects military invervention in Venezuela

*Some day:*
Guaido has to meet the people.


*23.04.2019:*
Venezuela´s hyperinflation comes to an end.

Cómo se frenó la hiperinflación en Venezuela (y por qué no es tan buena noticia como parece)

*28.04.2019:*
Venezuela leaves the OAS.

Nicolás Maduro on Twitter

*01.05.2019:*
Bolton´s Guaido Putsch fails.

Venezuelan Military Putsch Defeated as Leopoldo Lopez Takes Refuge in Spanish Embassy

*Older:*
In the "regime", the Internet is the mean of choice to instigate opposition actions.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...c798fb80536_story.html?utm_term=.9ff637e93b2b

*05.11.2019:*
The US besieges the Venezuelan embassy, cuts off electricity and food.
"Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV

Venezuela reopens the borders with Brazil and Aruba.
Anuncian la reapertura de las fronteras con Brasil y Aruba (+Tareck) | La iguana TV

*05.12.2019:*
Audience of Guaido speech shrinks to 2000.

¿La oposición se debilita? Apenas unos 2000 manifestantes acudieron al llamado de Guaidó

*05.22.2019:*
Trump tries to attack Venezuelas emergency food program (CLAP) with sanctions.

U.S. readies sanctions, charges over Venezuela food program - sources

*05.23.2019:*
Trump cuts off electronic payment methods in Venezuela. The country develops its own system.

Venezuela schafft Alternativen zu Visa, Master und Maestro

*05.24.2019:*
The CLAP program aids 6 million families.

Sepa cuánto es el costo actual del Clap: Incluye transporte y logística | La iguana TV

*05.31.2019:*
The economy shrinks by 47,6 % between 2013 and 2019.

Venezuelan Central Bank Releases Economic Data After Three-Year Hiatus

*06.03.2019:*
Brazil rejects Guaido representative.

Brasilien verweigert Guaidós Gesandter die Anerkennung als Botschafterin von Venezuela

*06.22.2019:*
Abstraction of Guaido funds revealed.

Korruptionsfall schwächt Guaidós Position innerhalb der Opposition von Venezuela

*06.27.2019:*
US plan to compost Guaido fails due to a lack of alternatives.

"La semana que viene puede pasar cualquier cosa": ¿Qué planean ahora Juan Guaidó y EEUU contra Venezuela? | La iguana TV
Grupos de combate Sucre, Lander y Ulises: Secuestrar, matar a Maduro, asesinar ministros y proteger a Guaidó | La iguana TV

*07.14.2019:*
Guaido caught with arms.






*07.16.2019:*
Nutella is at 15$.

El boom de la importación en Caracas: Carne a $2.000, vinos en $150, caprichos y las ganancias (+BBC) | La iguana TV

*07.18.2019:*
Trump redirects humanitarian aid funds to Guaido.

Trump administration diverts Central America aid to U.S.-backed opposition in Venezuela

*07.19.2019:*
The EU parliament acknowledges Guaido and pledges "unlimited support".

EU-Parlament beschließt Resolution gegen Venezuela

*07.21.2019:*
Trump´s measures so far costed Venezuela 110 Billion USD.

“No puede ser discutida”: Viceministro de Exteriores de Rusia sobre legalidad del Gobierno de Maduro | La iguana TV

*07.27.2019:*
Guaido´s "nationwide protests":

Maduro pledges full support to the country´s businessmen.

The UN will support Venezuela restoring the economy, particular the agriculture.
https://www.laiguana.tv/articulos/528760-onudi-venezuela-rubros-alimentos

*08.09.2019:*
Maduro cancels talks with opposition after new far reaching US sanctions.

https://de.sputniknews.com/politik/...zuela-neue-gespraechsrunde-opposition-absage/

*08.11.2019:*
Protests against Trump take place.


*08.12.2019:*
Guaido in panic mode after election announced.

https://latina-press.com/news/26524...aesident-warnt-vor-aufloesung-des-parlaments/

*08.13.2019:*
Maduro closes the Venezuelan border with Colombia militarily.

https://www.laiguana.tv/articulos/539388-freddy-bernal-tomar-control-frontera-paz

*08.20.2019:*
The DoD rejects Trump´s naval blockade.

https://www.laiguana.tv/articulos/543118-trump-bloqueo-maritimo-venezuela

*08.22.2019:*
Venezuela replaces Windows and other software due to constant cyber attacks by the US with Venezuelan software.
https://www.laiguana.tv/articulos/544829-virus-machete-eeuu-espiar-funcionarios-venezolanos

Venezuela´s minimum wage reaches a historic low.
https://www.laiguana.tv/articulos/544570-salario-minimo-venezuela-punto-bajo-historia

*08.25.2019:*
Audience of Guaido speech grows to 200 people.

*09.12.2019:*
The Venezuelan military starts drills with 150.000 soldiers at the border with Colombia.

*Latest:*
US tries to relaunch a military campaign through TIAR.


----------



## BULLDOG

Bleipriester said:


> *All the News you´d probably miss.*



To be more accurate, it should have said "Trump: Sanciona  Al Cono Dde Tu Hija


----------



## Erinwltr

BULLDOG said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All the News you´d probably miss.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be more accurate, it should have said "Trump: Sanciona  Al Cono Dde Tu Hija
Click to expand...

I put that in bing translator.  Is this what you meant?

To be more accurate, it should have said "Trump: Sanction sacon Dde Your Daughter


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Yeah. Maduro and Chavez were PERFECT Socialist leaders too!  They made billions while the People sold their kids and ate their pets.  Why are we so mean to Perfect Socialist Leaders?


----------



## Bleipriester

Bleipriester said:


> *05.23.2019:*
> Trump cuts off electronic payment methods in Venezuela. The country develops its own system.
> 
> Venezuela schafft Alternativen zu Visa, Master und Maestro


The independent Venezuelan cards are now available. All what Washington will achieve is that Venezuela will be completely independent from them.

“We are Ready”: Venezuela Issues its First Credit Card Without Mastercard Support


----------



## K9Buck

Things are so wonderful in Venezuela that over 4 MILLION have left.  That would be the rough equivalent of 40+ MILLION Americans fleeing.

U.N. Says More Than 4 Million People Have Left Venezuela


----------



## Bleipriester

K9Buck said:


> Things are so wonderful in Venezuela that over 4 MILLION have left.  That would be the rough equivalent of 40+ MILLION Americans fleeing.
> 
> U.N. Says More Than 4 Million People Have Left Venezuela


And they are now being exploited, pursued and murdered in the countries they fled to. Countries, whose poor have less to laugh than those in Venezuela.
And I wonder, what your constant Venezuela issue is. They did nothing to you.
Without your gov, the crisis would not exist. Period.


----------



## K9Buck

Bleipriester said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are so wonderful in Venezuela that over 4 MILLION have left.  That would be the rough equivalent of 40+ MILLION Americans fleeing.
> 
> U.N. Says More Than 4 Million People Have Left Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> And they are now being exploited, pursued and murdered in the countries they fled to. Countries, whose poor have less to laugh than those in Venezuela.
> And I wonder, what your constant Venezuela issue is. They did nothing to you.
> Without your gov, the crisis would not exist. Period.
Click to expand...


I don't have an issue with Venezuela.  I'm just passing on information.  

I know people who live in Colombia, one hour by car from the Venezuelan border.  They're inundated with Venezuelan refugees.


----------



## Bleipriester

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are so wonderful in Venezuela that over 4 MILLION have left.  That would be the rough equivalent of 40+ MILLION Americans fleeing.
> 
> U.N. Says More Than 4 Million People Have Left Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> And they are now being exploited, pursued and murdered in the countries they fled to. Countries, whose poor have less to laugh than those in Venezuela.
> And I wonder, what your constant Venezuela issue is. They did nothing to you.
> Without your gov, the crisis would not exist. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have an issue with Venezuela.  I'm just passing on information.
> 
> I know people who live in Colombia, one hour by car from the Venezuelan border.  They're inundated with Venezuelan refugees.
Click to expand...

That´s Colombia:







It is not in your news...


----------



## K9Buck

Colombia looks like Switzerland compared to Venezuela.  Are you getting paid to shill for Maduro or are you doing it for free?


----------



## Bleipriester

K9Buck said:


> Colombia looks like Switzerland compared to Venezuela.  Are you getting paid to shill for Maduro or are you doing it for free?


Colombia is the hell. 40 % do not have daily access to food. There are "rebels" and armed cartels. And here is where your drugs are coming from:






Map by US Southern Command.
Also, half of the porn seems to be made there.


----------



## K9Buck

Bleipriester said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colombia looks like Switzerland compared to Venezuela.  Are you getting paid to shill for Maduro or are you doing it for free?
> 
> 
> 
> Colombia is the hell. 40 % do not have daily access to food. There are "rebels" and armed cartels. And here is where your drugs are coming from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map by US Southern Command.
> Also, half of the porn seems to be made there.
Click to expand...



I take it you're a Marxist, correct?


----------



## Bleipriester

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colombia looks like Switzerland compared to Venezuela.  Are you getting paid to shill for Maduro or are you doing it for free?
> 
> 
> 
> Colombia is the hell. 40 % do not have daily access to food. There are "rebels" and armed cartels. And here is where your drugs are coming from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map by US Southern Command.
> Also, half of the porn seems to be made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you're a Marxist, correct?
Click to expand...

You like your H? Your employer shouldn´t see your arms, then.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

After a period of silence (a period without blackouts, except for one that was due to heavy weather), Guaido has announced new action for November 16.

567 million Dollars of your beloved tax money has ended up in Guido´s hands this year.
Guaidó ha recibido 567 millones de dólares de mano de los gringos


----------



## Bleipriester

The economic loss imposed by Phrump´s siege is huge.

BCV: Venezuelan Economy Contracted by 23.7 Percent in First Trimester of 2019


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NY times reported that democrat Socialism is such a hit in Venezuela that they can no longer deliver safe drinking water.  America, why wait any longer?

Venezuela’s Water System is Collapsing


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bleipriester said:


> The economic loss imposed by Phrump´s siege is huge.
> 
> BCV: Venezuelan Economy Contracted by 23.7 Percent in First Trimester of 2019



*"The problem in Venezuela is not that socialism has been poorly implemented but that socialism has been faithfully implemented" -- DJT*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bleipriester said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are so wonderful in Venezuela that over 4 MILLION have left.  That would be the rough equivalent of 40+ MILLION Americans fleeing.
> 
> U.N. Says More Than 4 Million People Have Left Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> And they are now being exploited, pursued and murdered in the countries they fled to. Countries, whose poor have less to laugh than those in Venezuela.
> And I wonder, what your constant Venezuela issue is. They did nothing to you.
> Without your gov, the crisis would not exist. Period.
Click to expand...


Chavez family and the Maduros made out OK, what's the problem?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bleipriester said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are so wonderful in Venezuela that over 4 MILLION have left.  That would be the rough equivalent of 40+ MILLION Americans fleeing.
> 
> U.N. Says More Than 4 Million People Have Left Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> And they are now being exploited, pursued and murdered in the countries they fled to. Countries, whose poor have less to laugh than those in Venezuela.
> And I wonder, what your constant Venezuela issue is. They did nothing to you.
> Without your gov, the crisis would not exist. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have an issue with Venezuela.  I'm just passing on information.
> 
> I know people who live in Colombia, one hour by car from the Venezuelan border.  They're inundated with Venezuelan refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s Colombia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not in your news...
Click to expand...


Are you sure that's not San Francisco?


----------



## Bleipriester

CrusaderFrank said:


> NY times reported that democrat Socialism is such a hit in Venezuela that they can no longer deliver safe drinking water.  America, why wait any longer?
> 
> Venezuela’s Water System is Collapsing


This thread is for reliable news, not interventionist propaganda. Shouldn´t the NYT side with Maduro anyway, as socialist as they are?


----------



## Bleipriester

You can see my Venezuela related Videos here:
Lord Laiken - niconico(ニコニコ)

Or download them here:
MEGA


----------



## Bleipriester

The first and only action of the new puppet government in Bolivia was to recognize the puppet Guaido. It is said that the coup etat in Bolivia is about the country´s lithium reserves, that the nazi gangster Trump wants to grab.

"“The U.S. is a state, based like any regime on gangs of bandits. The U.S. president doesn’t represent the country, he is just an executive director of a company that has its board of directors, who represent other companies that in fact own the country,” Assad said."


----------



## Bleipriester

Bleipriester said:


> After a period of silence (a period without blackouts, except for one that was due to heavy weather), Guaido has announced new action for November 16.
> 
> 567 million Dollars of your beloved tax money has ended up in Guido´s hands this year.
> Guaidó ha recibido 567 millones de dólares de mano de los gringos


Guaido´s November 16 has passed...

Guaido rally:





Maduro Rally:


----------



## Bleipriester

Venezuelan oil exports nearly double within one month.

Fotos satelitales: Exportaciones venezolanas de petróleo ya superaron el millón de barriles | La iguana TV


----------



## Bleipriester

Yesterday´s opposition students´ march against free education or whatever was peaceful.


----------



## Bleipriester

Venezuela´s militia has grown to 3,3 million members. The government aimed at 3 million for 2019, so there are even more than expected. However, there are only weapons for 10 % right now, but Maduro wants to change this, pledging a rifle for every member. The people of Venezuela has given a rifle to Maduro as a present.

Meanwhile, the chief of the Red Cross is criticizing that donations for humanitarian aid for Venezuela are absent, while those for other places surpass the target.
"“I cannot imagine any other explanation except political will for the creation of this situation on the ground” he concluded, while also dismissing the idea that the Venezuelan government is blocking access to aid."

Venezuela’s Civilian Militia Surpasses Target, Reaches 3.3 Million Members
Red Cross Chief: Venezuela Aid Being Politicized to ‘Destabilize the Country’


----------



## Bleipriester

Trump will be angry.

Argentina’s New President Lifts Sanctions Against Maduro


----------



## Bleipriester

The General Assembly of the UN has recognized Maduro´s government as only legitimate representation of Venezuela.

Otro golpe a Guaidó, EEUU y el Tiar: ONU reconoce al Gobierno Bolivariano como único representante de Venezuela (+Moncada) | La iguana TV


----------



## Bleipriester

New terrorist group claims fire in "Operation Sodom".


----------



## Bleipriester

-----------------------------
About the video above:
The thugs burned polling machines.


----------



## Bleipriester

Several foodstuffs and meds are now solely distributed under the supervision of the government as measure to counter possible "corona-shortages". Also, they have issued a quarantine. If necessary, Maduro will pay the wages of workers of small and medium sized companies, he announced.

"Estoy listo para pagar nóminas de pequeñas y medianas empresas": Presidente Maduro (+Fedecamaras) | La iguana TV


----------



## Bleipriester

While the Trump Regime has officially suspended Venezuelan sanctions, they are actively hunting ships that deliver food and meds to Venezuela.
How can you justify this in your right mind? There is a similar behavior regarding Iran, by the way. Is Trump a human being at all?

Recrudecen las sanciones en medio de la pandemia: EEUU persigue barcos y aviones con comida y medicinas para Venezuela (+Maduro) | La iguana TV


----------



## Bleipriester

The filth of the IMF has denied Venezuela monetary help to counter Corona from a fund that was especially created for this purpose. However, the UN assured Maduro in a letter that they will help.

Pandemia: La Casa Blanca y el FMI son los primeros infectados (+Atilio Boron) | La iguana TV


----------



## Bleipriester

While Trump regime looks for Venezuelan drugs with a magnifier, the Colombian coke is heading towards the US unopposed.









						Venezuela mobilizes forces for potential confrontation with US: report
					

Venezuela’s President Nicolas Maduro tweeted on Saturday that he had “ordered the mobilisation of artillery ” in the country’s strategic areas in order to




					www.almasdarnews.com


----------



## Bleipriester

__





						Bild: 018pjp1.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 020okmw.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 03wak0p.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 04yckme.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 05p2k0z.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 06f6jnz.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 07kvjla.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 08qlkby.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 09v7kcy.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 10xajhn.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 11q6j6x.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 12pmklz.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 1325k7h.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 146xkly.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 152hkrj.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 164okwv.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de
				







__





						Bild: 17imkoj.jpg - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de


----------



## Bleipriester

The ship incident reconstructed.

The "Resolute" was traveling without permission in Venezuelan waters. When called, the "Resolute" confirmed that and apologized. However, it did not change the course and a Venezuelan military boat came to escort the "Resolute" to the Isla Margarita. During the travel, the "Resulte" suddenly rammed the Naiguatá and escaped, leaving the Venezuelan crew to their fate. They were rescued by another Venezuelan boat. A lawsuit is pending.









						Schiffscrash vor Venezuela: Niederlande sollen ermitteln, Medien verbreiten Fake News
					

Patrouillenboot stieß mit Passagierschiff zusammen und sank. Hat die RCGS Resolute das Militärboot gerammt? Seeamtsverhandlung nun wohl in Curaçao Caracas/Willemstad/Hamburg.




					amerika21.de


----------



## Bleipriester

Disinfecting the streets of Caracas.






It is astonishing how Venezuela is able to confront the coronavirus amid a blockade of regimes that ain´t.


----------



## Bleipriester

A Venezuelan Su 30 intercepted two US airplanes.


----------



## Bleipriester

A sacred stone that symbolizes the creation myth of the Pemón tribe in Venezuela has been stolen by a German "artist" over two decades ago.  The "artist" puts stones in a place and claims that results in an art piece. He also claimed he was allowed to take the 30 tons boulder. His stones lay in a park in Berlin.
Now, the stone has been returned to Venezuela, after being in the possession of  Foreign Office. The "artist" now claims the creation myth was created by Venezuela to get the stone back, but why is it that the Pemón are demanding it? He seems to think that it is easy to place lies against Venezuela these days. Nonetheless, Germany has now returned the stone.












"Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro on Thursday said the sacred stone was a "spiritual and cultural treasure" for the country.

"The Kueka stone begins its journey back to the place it had always been for thousands of years," Maduro said in a televised speech.

The 30-ton (27-metric ton) stone will now be transferred from a Caribbean port to Venezuela's Gran Sabana grasslands region, home to the world's tallest waterfall.

The Pemon community believes the Kueka stone represents the story of two lovers from different tribes who defied the gods to marry, only to be turned to separate stones as punishment. The Kueka stone is described as the Pemons' grandmother.

Germany had returned the stone as a sign of "goodwill and willingness to respect the peoples' cultural rights," according to Venezuelan officials."








						Sacred stone returns to Venezuela from Berlin – DW – 04/17/2020
					

The Kueka stone was taken from Venezuela more than two decades ago to be part of a public exhibition in the German capital. Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has described the stone as "spiritual treasure."




					www.dw.com


----------



## westwall

Bleipriester said:


> A Venezuelan Su 30 intercepted two US airplanes.






It's a good thing for them that we aren't looking to go to war.  Had we been those two fighters would have been shot down in seconds.

As far as the cruise shop goes, the Venezuelan story makes zero sense, and, the actual location of the ship was well known,  and they were in international waters.  Thus the Venezuelan captains action was one of piracy. 

If it were me, I would sink the entire Venezuelan navy.  But I am not the president.


----------



## Bleipriester

westwall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Venezuelan Su 30 intercepted two US airplanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing for them that we aren't looking to go to war.  Had we been those two fighters would have been shot down in seconds.
> 
> As far as the cruise shop goes, the Venezuelan story makes zero sense, and, the actual location of the ship was well known,  and they were in international waters.  Thus the Venezuelan captains action was one of piracy.
> 
> If it were me, I would sink the entire Venezuelan navy.  But I am not the president.
Click to expand...

The radiotraffic proves that the ship was in Venezuelan waters: They admitted it and even apologized.
The shipowner is belly up already (the ship was seized several times in the past months due to unpaid bills) and the now following lawsuit will finish them off plus their attack on the Venezuelan boat including leaving the crew in the water will make them look like pirates.


----------



## westwall

Bleipriester said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Venezuelan Su 30 intercepted two US airplanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing for them that we aren't looking to go to war.  Had we been those two fighters would have been shot down in seconds.
> 
> As far as the cruise shop goes, the Venezuelan story makes zero sense, and, the actual location of the ship was well known,  and they were in international waters.  Thus the Venezuelan captains action was one of piracy.
> 
> If it were me, I would sink the entire Venezuelan navy.  But I am not the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The radiotraffic proves that the ship was in Venezuelan waters: They admitted it and even apologized.
> The shipowner is belly up already (the ship was seized several times in the past months due to unpaid bills) and the now following lawsuit will finish them off plus their attack on the Venezuelan boat including leaving the crew in the water will make them look like pirates.
Click to expand...






No, it doesn't.   There is no way in hell that a cruise ship can ram a patrol ship like the one that sank.  The patrol ship is far too nimble and able to get out of the way.

The whole story you present is only believable by mentally challenged people.


----------



## Bleipriester

westwall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Venezuelan Su 30 intercepted two US airplanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing for them that we aren't looking to go to war.  Had we been those two fighters would have been shot down in seconds.
> 
> As far as the cruise shop goes, the Venezuelan story makes zero sense, and, the actual location of the ship was well known,  and they were in international waters.  Thus the Venezuelan captains action was one of piracy.
> 
> If it were me, I would sink the entire Venezuelan navy.  But I am not the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The radiotraffic proves that the ship was in Venezuelan waters: They admitted it and even apologized.
> The shipowner is belly up already (the ship was seized several times in the past months due to unpaid bills) and the now following lawsuit will finish them off plus their attack on the Venezuelan boat including leaving the crew in the water will make them look like pirates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.   There is no way in hell that a cruise ship can ram a patrol ship like the one that sank.  The patrol ship is far too nimble and able to get out of the way.
> 
> The whole story you present is only believable by mentally challenged people.
Click to expand...

Don´t drown in fake news. The Resolute is actually an ice breaker. It just turned around and rammed the patrol boat while traveling with it to its destination. It also has turnable propellors.


----------



## Bleipriester

Maduro will be arrested if he enters the USA, even if he just wants to attend an UN session, the US threatens. 









						EEUU amenaza con arrestar inmediatamente a Maduro si pisa su suelo | HISPANTV
					

EE.UU. amenaza con arrestar “inmediatamente” al presidente venezolano, Maduro, si pisa el territorio estadounidense, incluso para asistir a una sesión de la ONU.




					www.hispantv.com


----------



## westwall

Bleipriester said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Venezuelan Su 30 intercepted two US airplanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing for them that we aren't looking to go to war.  Had we been those two fighters would have been shot down in seconds.
> 
> As far as the cruise shop goes, the Venezuelan story makes zero sense, and, the actual location of the ship was well known,  and they were in international waters.  Thus the Venezuelan captains action was one of piracy.
> 
> If it were me, I would sink the entire Venezuelan navy.  But I am not the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The radiotraffic proves that the ship was in Venezuelan waters: They admitted it and even apologized.
> The shipowner is belly up already (the ship was seized several times in the past months due to unpaid bills) and the now following lawsuit will finish them off plus their attack on the Venezuelan boat including leaving the crew in the water will make them look like pirates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.   There is no way in hell that a cruise ship can ram a patrol ship like the one that sank.  The patrol ship is far too nimble and able to get out of the way.
> 
> The whole story you present is only believable by mentally challenged people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t drown in fake news. The Resolute is actually an ice breaker. It just turned around and rammed the patrol boat while traveling with it to its destination. It also has turnable propellors.
Click to expand...







The Patrol vessel can go from zero to 25 knots in the time it would take the resolute to turn 10 points on the compass.  There is no way in hell that the Resolute could have intentionally rammed the patrol vessel unless that patrol vessel was at anchor.


----------



## Bleipriester

westwall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Venezuelan Su 30 intercepted two US airplanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing for them that we aren't looking to go to war.  Had we been those two fighters would have been shot down in seconds.
> 
> As far as the cruise shop goes, the Venezuelan story makes zero sense, and, the actual location of the ship was well known,  and they were in international waters.  Thus the Venezuelan captains action was one of piracy.
> 
> If it were me, I would sink the entire Venezuelan navy.  But I am not the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The radiotraffic proves that the ship was in Venezuelan waters: They admitted it and even apologized.
> The shipowner is belly up already (the ship was seized several times in the past months due to unpaid bills) and the now following lawsuit will finish them off plus their attack on the Venezuelan boat including leaving the crew in the water will make them look like pirates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.   There is no way in hell that a cruise ship can ram a patrol ship like the one that sank.  The patrol ship is far too nimble and able to get out of the way.
> 
> The whole story you present is only believable by mentally challenged people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t drown in fake news. The Resolute is actually an ice breaker. It just turned around and rammed the patrol boat while traveling with it to its destination. It also has turnable propellors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Patrol vessel can go from zero to 25 knots in the time it would take the resolute to turn 10 points on the compass.  There is no way in hell that the Resolute could have intentionally rammed the patrol vessel unless that patrol vessel was at anchor.
Click to expand...

They traveled side by side when the Resolute´s capatain suddenly brought about the ship.


----------



## westwall

Bleipriester said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Venezuelan Su 30 intercepted two US airplanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing for them that we aren't looking to go to war.  Had we been those two fighters would have been shot down in seconds.
> 
> As far as the cruise shop goes, the Venezuelan story makes zero sense, and, the actual location of the ship was well known,  and they were in international waters.  Thus the Venezuelan captains action was one of piracy.
> 
> If it were me, I would sink the entire Venezuelan navy.  But I am not the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The radiotraffic proves that the ship was in Venezuelan waters: They admitted it and even apologized.
> The shipowner is belly up already (the ship was seized several times in the past months due to unpaid bills) and the now following lawsuit will finish them off plus their attack on the Venezuelan boat including leaving the crew in the water will make them look like pirates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.   There is no way in hell that a cruise ship can ram a patrol ship like the one that sank.  The patrol ship is far too nimble and able to get out of the way.
> 
> The whole story you present is only believable by mentally challenged people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t drown in fake news. The Resolute is actually an ice breaker. It just turned around and rammed the patrol boat while traveling with it to its destination. It also has turnable propellors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Patrol vessel can go from zero to 25 knots in the time it would take the resolute to turn 10 points on the compass.  There is no way in hell that the Resolute could have intentionally rammed the patrol vessel unless that patrol vessel was at anchor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They traveled side by side when the Resolute´s capatain suddenly brought about the ship.
Click to expand...









It doesn't matter.  There is no way in hell the patrol vessel COULD have been hit, unless it was at anchor.  It is simply too fast.


----------



## westwall

Laugh all you want, but the simple facts, are facts.  The patrol vessel is meant to be fast, and maneuverable.   The cruise ship isn't.

You have to be a simpleton to not understand that.


----------



## Bleipriester

westwall said:


> Laugh all you want, but the simple facts, are facts.  The patrol vessel is meant to be fast, and maneuverable.   The cruise ship isn't.
> 
> You have to be a simpleton to not understand that.


The Naiguatá was 80 meters long with a crew of 43.


----------



## Bleipriester

A new falsified Portuguese report blames... ...Venezuela.
It does not include the evidence presented by Venezuela and contains faked radiotraffic.


----------



## westwall

Bleipriester said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want, but the simple facts, are facts.  The patrol vessel is meant to be fast, and maneuverable.   The cruise ship isn't.
> 
> You have to be a simpleton to not understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> The Naiguatá was 80 meters long with a crew of 43.
Click to expand...







Top speed of Naiguata 22 knots.  Top speed of Resolute 16 knots.  Beam of Naiguata was 11.8m  Beam of Resolute is 18m.  What does this mean?  The Naiguata can accelerate faster than the Resolute.  Thus if the Resolute tried to collide with him, the captain of the Naiguata merely needs to order full speed ahead, and a hard right turn and it will simple sail out of range.  That's called simple physics.


----------



## westwall

Bleipriester said:


> A new falsified Portuguese report blames... ...Venezuela.
> It does not include the evidence presented by Venezuela and contains faked radiotraffic.










Yeah, I am really going to believe what a fucking dictator has to say.  Get real.  Or better yet move to Venezuela and report how wonderful your life is.


----------



## Bleipriester

westwall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want, but the simple facts, are facts.  The patrol vessel is meant to be fast, and maneuverable.   The cruise ship isn't.
> 
> You have to be a simpleton to not understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> The Naiguatá was 80 meters long with a crew of 43.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top speed of Naiguata 22 knots.  Top speed of Resolute 16 knots.  Beam of Naiguata was 11.8m  Beam of Resolute is 18m.  What does this mean?  The Naiguata can accelerate faster than the Resolute.  Thus if the Resolute tried to collide with him, the captain of the Naiguata merely needs to order full speed ahead, and a hard right turn and it will simple sail out of range.  That's called simple physics.
Click to expand...

First, nobody expects such an attack, seconds, ships ain´t sportscars and it takes time to accelerate.


----------



## Bleipriester

westwall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new falsified Portuguese report blames... ...Venezuela.
> It does not include the evidence presented by Venezuela and contains faked radiotraffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am really going to believe what a fucking dictator has to say.  Get real.  Or better yet move to Venezuela and report how wonderful your life is.
Click to expand...

I guess I don´t have to tell you who I think the fucking dictator is.


----------



## westwall

Bleipriester said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want, but the simple facts, are facts.  The patrol vessel is meant to be fast, and maneuverable.   The cruise ship isn't.
> 
> You have to be a simpleton to not understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> The Naiguatá was 80 meters long with a crew of 43.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top speed of Naiguata 22 knots.  Top speed of Resolute 16 knots.  Beam of Naiguata was 11.8m  Beam of Resolute is 18m.  What does this mean?  The Naiguata can accelerate faster than the Resolute.  Thus if the Resolute tried to collide with him, the captain of the Naiguata merely needs to order full speed ahead, and a hard right turn and it will simple sail out of range.  That's called simple physics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, nobody expects such an attack, seconds, ships ain´t sportscars and it takes time to accelerate.
Click to expand...







The fuck they don't.   If a captain of a ship ever
Fails to expect an attack they are relieved of command.  ESPECIALLY if they are sailing in close proximity.

You are ignorant of how ships at sea operate


----------



## westwall

Bleipriester said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new falsified Portuguese report blames... ...Venezuela.
> It does not include the evidence presented by Venezuela and contains faked radiotraffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am really going to believe what a fucking dictator has to say.  Get real.  Or better yet move to Venezuela and report how wonderful your life is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I don´t have to tell you who I think the fucking dictator is.
Click to expand...








Yeah, losing millions of your population because they can't feed themselves, all while you take in billions.

You're an idiot.


----------



## Bleipriester

westwall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want, but the simple facts, are facts.  The patrol vessel is meant to be fast, and maneuverable.   The cruise ship isn't.
> 
> You have to be a simpleton to not understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> The Naiguatá was 80 meters long with a crew of 43.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top speed of Naiguata 22 knots.  Top speed of Resolute 16 knots.  Beam of Naiguata was 11.8m  Beam of Resolute is 18m.  What does this mean?  The Naiguata can accelerate faster than the Resolute.  Thus if the Resolute tried to collide with him, the captain of the Naiguata merely needs to order full speed ahead, and a hard right turn and it will simple sail out of range.  That's called simple physics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, nobody expects such an attack, seconds, ships ain´t sportscars and it takes time to accelerate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   If a captain of a ship ever
> Fails to expect an attack they are relieved of command.  ESPECIALLY if they are sailing in close proximity.
> 
> You are ignorant of how ships at sea operate
Click to expand...

You know this is an ice breaker. Actually it is an expedition ship. Will you finally apply logics?


----------



## Bleipriester

westwall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new falsified Portuguese report blames... ...Venezuela.
> It does not include the evidence presented by Venezuela and contains faked radiotraffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am really going to believe what a fucking dictator has to say.  Get real.  Or better yet move to Venezuela and report how wonderful your life is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I don´t have to tell you who I think the fucking dictator is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, losing millions of your population because they can't feed themselves, all while you take in billions.
> 
> You're an idiot.
Click to expand...

Typical propaganda of the minions of the lord of hunger. Stop sanctions now, tell that this misanthrope. Even Bolton, who follows his convictions, is a way better human.


----------



## Bleipriester

Trump steals more money from Venezuela:

"GUAIDÓ GAVE THE GREEN LIGHT: US ORDERS CITIBANK TO LOOT BCV ACCOUNT AND TRANSFER MILLIONS TO FEDERAL RESERVE"









						Guaidó dio luz verde: EEUU ordena al Citibank saquear cuenta del BCV y transferir los millones a la Reserva Federal | La iguana TV
					

El Banco  Central  de  Venezuela  rechaza  y  repudia  la  medida  unilateral impuesta  por  el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos de América, en colusión con un grupo de diputados de la Asamblea Nacional venezolana en desacato, mediante la ilícita orden emanada de la Secretaría  del  Tesoro...




					www.laiguana.tv


----------



## BULLDOG

westwall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want, but the simple facts, are facts.  The patrol vessel is meant to be fast, and maneuverable.   The cruise ship isn't.
> 
> You have to be a simpleton to not understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> The Naiguatá was 80 meters long with a crew of 43.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top speed of Naiguata 22 knots.  Top speed of Resolute 16 knots.  Beam of Naiguata was 11.8m  Beam of Resolute is 18m.  What does this mean?  The Naiguata can accelerate faster than the Resolute.  Thus if the Resolute tried to collide with him, the captain of the Naiguata merely needs to order full speed ahead, and a hard right turn and it will simple sail out of range.  That's called simple physics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, nobody expects such an attack, seconds, ships ain´t sportscars and it takes time to accelerate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   If a captain of a ship ever
> Fails to expect an attack they are relieved of command.  ESPECIALLY if they are sailing in close proximity.
> 
> You are ignorant of how ships at sea operate
Click to expand...


----------



## westwall

Bleipriester said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want, but the simple facts, are facts.  The patrol vessel is meant to be fast, and maneuverable.   The cruise ship isn't.
> 
> You have to be a simpleton to not understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> The Naiguatá was 80 meters long with a crew of 43.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top speed of Naiguata 22 knots.  Top speed of Resolute 16 knots.  Beam of Naiguata was 11.8m  Beam of Resolute is 18m.  What does this mean?  The Naiguata can accelerate faster than the Resolute.  Thus if the Resolute tried to collide with him, the captain of the Naiguata merely needs to order full speed ahead, and a hard right turn and it will simple sail out of range.  That's called simple physics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, nobody expects such an attack, seconds, ships ain´t sportscars and it takes time to accelerate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   If a captain of a ship ever
> Fails to expect an attack they are relieved of command.  ESPECIALLY if they are sailing in close proximity.
> 
> You are ignorant of how ships at sea operate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know this is an ice breaker. Actually it is an expedition ship. Will you finally apply logics?
Click to expand...







Yeah, they are SLOW, but powerful.  Note the emphasis on SLOW.


----------



## westwall

Bleipriester said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new falsified Portuguese report blames... ...Venezuela.
> It does not include the evidence presented by Venezuela and contains faked radiotraffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am really going to believe what a fucking dictator has to say.  Get real.  Or better yet move to Venezuela and report how wonderful your life is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I don´t have to tell you who I think the fucking dictator is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, losing millions of your population because they can't feed themselves, all while you take in billions.
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical propaganda of the minions of the lord of hunger. Stop sanctions now, tell that this misanthrope. Even Bolton, who follows his convictions, is a way better human.
Click to expand...





Maduro and his friends are raping the country.
If they weren't so fucking greedy they could feed their people.


----------



## westwall

BULLDOG said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want, but the simple facts, are facts.  The patrol vessel is meant to be fast, and maneuverable.   The cruise ship isn't.
> 
> You have to be a simpleton to not understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> The Naiguatá was 80 meters long with a crew of 43.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top speed of Naiguata 22 knots.  Top speed of Resolute 16 knots.  Beam of Naiguata was 11.8m  Beam of Resolute is 18m.  What does this mean?  The Naiguata can accelerate faster than the Resolute.  Thus if the Resolute tried to collide with him, the captain of the Naiguata merely needs to order full speed ahead, and a hard right turn and it will simple sail out of range.  That's called simple physics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, nobody expects such an attack, seconds, ships ain´t sportscars and it takes time to accelerate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   If a captain of a ship ever
> Fails to expect an attack they are relieved of command.  ESPECIALLY if they are sailing in close proximity.
> 
> You are ignorant of how ships at sea operate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325011
Click to expand...








Number one......PAY ATTENTION!


----------



## Bleipriester

westwall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new falsified Portuguese report blames... ...Venezuela.
> It does not include the evidence presented by Venezuela and contains faked radiotraffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am really going to believe what a fucking dictator has to say.  Get real.  Or better yet move to Venezuela and report how wonderful your life is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I don´t have to tell you who I think the fucking dictator is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, losing millions of your population because they can't feed themselves, all while you take in billions.
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical propaganda of the minions of the lord of hunger. Stop sanctions now, tell that this misanthrope. Even Bolton, who follows his convictions, is a way better human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro and his friends are raping the country.
> If they weren't so fucking greedy they could feed their people.
Click to expand...

They actually do feed their people, with millions of food boxes two times a month. You won´t bring him down. Maduro runs the only government in South America that is NOT belly up. Amid Corona Lockdown, he´s paying the wages of all small and medium companies, the rents of the country and telecommunication is free.
Your propaganda is nonsense. People starve to death in Colombia and elsewhere but your stupid media is silent. Your cocaine is coming from Colombia, not Venezuela, your government won´t stop it by blaming the wrong guy. With Trump, your fucked. And his sniffing (maybe also cocaine) alternative is probably not any better.


----------



## westwall

Bleipriester said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new falsified Portuguese report blames... ...Venezuela.
> It does not include the evidence presented by Venezuela and contains faked radiotraffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am really going to believe what a fucking dictator has to say.  Get real.  Or better yet move to Venezuela and report how wonderful your life is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I don´t have to tell you who I think the fucking dictator is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, losing millions of your population because they can't feed themselves, all while you take in billions.
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical propaganda of the minions of the lord of hunger. Stop sanctions now, tell that this misanthrope. Even Bolton, who follows his convictions, is a way better human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro and his friends are raping the country.
> If they weren't so fucking greedy they could feed their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actually do feed their people, with millions of food boxes two times a month. You won´t bring him down. Maduro runs the only government in South America that is NOT belly up. Amid Corona Lockdown, he´s paying the wages of all small and medium companies, the rents of the country and telecommunication is free.
> Your propaganda is nonsense. People starve to death in Colombia and elsewhere but your stupid media is silent. Your cocaine is coming from Colombia, not Venezuela, your government won´t stop it by blaming the wrong guy. With Trump, your fucked. And his sniffing (maybe also cocaine) alternative is probably not any better.
Click to expand...







Two times a month huh.  The average person in Venezuela has lost 20 pounds since that asshole took over.

He, on the other hand, is gaining weight.


----------



## Bleipriester

westwall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new falsified Portuguese report blames... ...Venezuela.
> It does not include the evidence presented by Venezuela and contains faked radiotraffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am really going to believe what a fucking dictator has to say.  Get real.  Or better yet move to Venezuela and report how wonderful your life is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I don´t have to tell you who I think the fucking dictator is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, losing millions of your population because they can't feed themselves, all while you take in billions.
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical propaganda of the minions of the lord of hunger. Stop sanctions now, tell that this misanthrope. Even Bolton, who follows his convictions, is a way better human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro and his friends are raping the country.
> If they weren't so fucking greedy they could feed their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actually do feed their people, with millions of food boxes two times a month. You won´t bring him down. Maduro runs the only government in South America that is NOT belly up. Amid Corona Lockdown, he´s paying the wages of all small and medium companies, the rents of the country and telecommunication is free.
> Your propaganda is nonsense. People starve to death in Colombia and elsewhere but your stupid media is silent. Your cocaine is coming from Colombia, not Venezuela, your government won´t stop it by blaming the wrong guy. With Trump, your fucked. And his sniffing (maybe also cocaine) alternative is probably not any better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two times a month huh.  The average person in Venezuela has lost 20 pounds since that asshole took over.
> 
> He, on the other hand, is gaining weight.
Click to expand...

How many did you weigh? 20 Million?





__





						Local Committees for Supply and Production - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





Look at your shitty President who got Corona for you, endless wars and a rotting infrastructure. Only idiots let themselves be fooled and distracted from their own county´s problems.


----------



## westwall

Bleipriester said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new falsified Portuguese report blames... ...Venezuela.
> It does not include the evidence presented by Venezuela and contains faked radiotraffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am really going to believe what a fucking dictator has to say.  Get real.  Or better yet move to Venezuela and report how wonderful your life is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I don´t have to tell you who I think the fucking dictator is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, losing millions of your population because they can't feed themselves, all while you take in billions.
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical propaganda of the minions of the lord of hunger. Stop sanctions now, tell that this misanthrope. Even Bolton, who follows his convictions, is a way better human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro and his friends are raping the country.
> If they weren't so fucking greedy they could feed their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actually do feed their people, with millions of food boxes two times a month. You won´t bring him down. Maduro runs the only government in South America that is NOT belly up. Amid Corona Lockdown, he´s paying the wages of all small and medium companies, the rents of the country and telecommunication is free.
> Your propaganda is nonsense. People starve to death in Colombia and elsewhere but your stupid media is silent. Your cocaine is coming from Colombia, not Venezuela, your government won´t stop it by blaming the wrong guy. With Trump, your fucked. And his sniffing (maybe also cocaine) alternative is probably not any better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two times a month huh.  The average person in Venezuela has lost 20 pounds since that asshole took over.
> 
> He, on the other hand, is gaining weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many did you weigh? 20 Million?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local Committees for Supply and Production - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at your shitty President who got Corona for you, endless wars and a rotting infrastructure. Only idiots let themselves be fooled and distracted from their own county´s problems.
Click to expand...






Trump is trying to get us out of those wars, and your pals the Chinese are the source of the virus.


----------



## Bleipriester

westwall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new falsified Portuguese report blames... ...Venezuela.
> It does not include the evidence presented by Venezuela and contains faked radiotraffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am really going to believe what a fucking dictator has to say.  Get real.  Or better yet move to Venezuela and report how wonderful your life is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I don´t have to tell you who I think the fucking dictator is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, losing millions of your population because they can't feed themselves, all while you take in billions.
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical propaganda of the minions of the lord of hunger. Stop sanctions now, tell that this misanthrope. Even Bolton, who follows his convictions, is a way better human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro and his friends are raping the country.
> If they weren't so fucking greedy they could feed their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actually do feed their people, with millions of food boxes two times a month. You won´t bring him down. Maduro runs the only government in South America that is NOT belly up. Amid Corona Lockdown, he´s paying the wages of all small and medium companies, the rents of the country and telecommunication is free.
> Your propaganda is nonsense. People starve to death in Colombia and elsewhere but your stupid media is silent. Your cocaine is coming from Colombia, not Venezuela, your government won´t stop it by blaming the wrong guy. With Trump, your fucked. And his sniffing (maybe also cocaine) alternative is probably not any better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two times a month huh.  The average person in Venezuela has lost 20 pounds since that asshole took over.
> 
> He, on the other hand, is gaining weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many did you weigh? 20 Million?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local Committees for Supply and Production - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at your shitty President who got Corona for you, endless wars and a rotting infrastructure. Only idiots let themselves be fooled and distracted from their own county´s problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is trying to get us out of those wars, and your pals the Chinese are the source of the virus.
Click to expand...

Sure thing...





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Silver Cat

Militares de Fuerzas Especiales rusas se suman a patrullaje en Carayaca - El Pitazo
					

La información fue confirmada por las redes sociales de la Zona Operativa de Defensa Integral La Guaira 42 (Zodi La Guaira 42). Los rusos manejarían inicialmente drones, pero la zona boscosa no lo permite




					elpitazo.net
				




The Russian speznaz continue to hunt and fight American volunteers in Venezuela.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

The Trump regime is now taking away DirecTV from the Venezuelans.









						El cierre de operaciones de Directv en Venezuela: Un plan preparado por EEUU desde diciembre | La iguana TV
					

La cuenta oficial de Directv Venezuela anunció este martes «el cierre de las operaciones de Directv Latin América en Venezuela, con efecto inmediato», anuncio realizado por la empresa estadounidense AT&T. El comunicado expresa que «las sanciones del gobierno de Estados Unidos en Venezuela»...




					www.laiguana.tv


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Panel: US Meddling In Venezuela Elections, Economic Warfare & COVID-19 Response*


----------

